# Sexing Chubby Bull Frogs



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi. Is there any way to sex Chubby Bull frogs other than hearing them croak?

Thanks
XxxxxX


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

The vocal sac on the males is dark almost black.

Maddie


----------



## DaveVicious (Oct 1, 2007)

males have darker throats, and females are about 2 cm longer than the males, if they are full grown adults they should be easy to sex


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks


----------

